# need truck flatbed hauled



## bobbyp (Nov 13, 2010)

Need a pick-up flatbed hauled from Southwest Mo. to Southeast of Nashville Tn. just bed no truck. load and unload loader at each place. need moved by Thanksgiving 2010


----------

